# esophageal spasms? please describe them



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello to all! Hope you are warm wherever you are! It's cold here in the NC mountains but not as bad as some places! Does anyone out there suffer from esophageal spasms (or spasms of any kind related to GERD)? If so, can you please describe them? Do they cause a shaking sensation in the chest? I have something weird going on, have been assured it's not my heart, and it mostly happens at night. Thanks to one and all!Mary Jo


----------

